# School mural



## Tabitha (Aug 20, 2007)

OK, I think we have it doen. I would love to add 2 frogs, a turtle, a chicken, some more bugs & flowers... but Dan says we are finished! We put 36 hours into it, 18 each. here are the last photos.
























The mascot is a tiger, that is why we have a tiger in overalls...


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 20, 2007)

AWESOME TAB! 8)  8)  8) 
Man you guys did great work!    You should be proud of yourselves!    Your kids should hold their heads high when they walk by this!  Nice job and congratulations!  How nice to do this for your school!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Becky (Aug 21, 2007)

That is amazing Tabitha, really gorgeous!


----------



## Wintersnow (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice, I bet the little ones love it.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 21, 2007)

You have some serious talent woman!  And is that our little tab in the second pic?


----------



## CPSoaper (Aug 21, 2007)

What a wonderful gift from you and your husband to the kids of this school. Great job.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 22, 2007)

LOL! I had a dream last night I was up at the school, in my nightgown cleaning paint up of the floor & base boards while  parents were bringing their kids in to the first day of school. This year the district adopted uniforms & in my dream I was somewhat relieved my night cown was *at least* an approved school unifrom color... :roll:


----------



## Mandy (Aug 22, 2007)

OOh! I love it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL WORK TAB! 

Hey is that you Tab in the pic?


----------



## moca (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow, that is amazing.  You did a fantastic job.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes, that is me too pooped to pop.


----------

